# Entry Test Results For FUMC And Riphah



## Emerald* (Jul 9, 2009)

When will the entry test result for both these medical college's be announced? 
Does any one have any idea?


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

5 Days..


----------



## noor rim (Jul 25, 2009)

7th Oct-Riphah..


----------



## Emerald* (Jul 9, 2009)

will they be posting it on their website or something? online?


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well I dont see it on the site, and according to Noor its supposed to be posted today.


----------



## Emerald* (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah i can't open it either.
i did find a link to the "Merit List For MBBS And BDS" of Riphah. But the link's broken or something. Fails to work for me.
Aaargghhhh. This is so frustrating !!!


----------



## Emerald* (Jul 9, 2009)

Riphah International University


----------



## noor rim (Jul 25, 2009)

Riphah University > News Details
I told the date for Riphah as i read it over here, check out the link. It's 8th now and they haven't yet announced the result over here..:S
Any idea about FUMC?


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow.. It doesn't work for myself either. =(

I hate when they build the suspense.


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

ITS HERE!!

Riphah International University - Faculties


----------



## Emerald* (Jul 9, 2009)

okay.
and as for FUMC, i guess the result will be uploaded this evening on their website.
again, there can be a few glitches as well just like Riphah.
btw, did any of you make it to Riphah?

i just checked their website. they have uploaded the merit list.

Result of Entry Test 2010


----------

